

Ask HN: Is "Moblish" a good name for mobile-first publishing startup?   - ericortiz

Moblish (www.mobli.sh) is the mobile-first, real-time news reporting platform for journalists I am developing at Stanford as a Knight Fellow. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;knight.stanford.edu&#x2F;fellows&#x2F;class-of-2014&#x2F;eric-ortiz&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;The platform will streamline the production, consumption and distribution of digital content from anywhere, at any time, on smartphones and tablets. The monetization plan includes selling content, mobile advertising, mobile money (using airtime as currency), syndication and a rewards system. The goal is to provide the tools and platform to sustain a free press and increase the breadth, depth and quality of information being produced and reaching citizens worldwide.&lt;p&gt;What do people think of the business idea and name &quot;Moblish&quot;? Any feedback is appreciated.&lt;p&gt;Thanks.
======
pedalpete
Hi Eric,

Can I recommend you change the title of your post. Your question isn't about
"Moblish" being a good name, you're looking for people to review your project,
which is great, and fine on HN, but link-bait titles are not recommended.

